# HEY GUYS, GUESS WHAT I DID?



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 26, 2013)

I bought a dedicated server from VolumeDrive.  

You know why?  Because I'm not afraid of some repossession of servers and/or sudden dataloss/server disappearing.  

I like to live life dangerously.

Yeah I may be an idiot, but we'll see how long this last.  

Please stand in an orderly line to tell me how stupid I am.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 26, 2013)

I am just here to join the queue as soon as possible so I can be first to slap your chops.


----------



## fixidixi (Sep 26, 2013)

Please share a public uptime report of that server so we can throw the [herring] towards you as soon as it goes down


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 26, 2013)

I just started typing an e-mail with 10% battery left on my laptop... LIVING ON THE EDGE!

_Bonus points to those who know what show I'm referencing._


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 26, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> I am just here to join the queue as soon as possible so I can be first to slap your chops.


Please knock some sense into me.



fixidixi said:


> Please share a public uptime report of that server so we can throw the [herring] towards you as soon as it goes down


Maybe once I get this setup properly haha.



KuJoe said:


> I just started typing an e-mail with 10% battery left on my laptop... LIVING ON THE EDGE!
> 
> _Bonus points to those who know what show I'm referencing._


HERE'S YOUR COMPLIMENTARY HASHTAG AND YOLO.  #YOLO.  USE IT WISELY.  _swag sold seperately_


----------



## rds100 (Sep 26, 2013)

So do you have some use for the server, or did you buy it just for the idea?


----------



## blergh (Sep 26, 2013)

Run a tor exit on it, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## ZekeServers (Sep 26, 2013)

VolumeDrive..... Anyone wanna help me in calling in the men in the big white coats?    opcorn:


----------



## MannDude (Sep 26, 2013)

I go grocery shopping without making a shopping list. All in the noggin'. Living dangerously.

To be honest, I thought you were going to admit to something you did in Thailand. "Hey guys, my hooker turned out to be a dude so I buried her/him in the jungle." or something. I'm a little disappointed now.


----------



## drmike (Sep 26, 2013)

You freaking low ender Pie.

You just can't shake that habit.


----------



## WSWD (Sep 26, 2013)

They had trouble LONG before all this latest round of shit.  I had to contact the Pennsylvania Attorney General a couple years ago over their "No Refund" policy, and was told at the time that they had bucketloads of complaints that they hadn't even had a chance to go through yet.  :lol:

My dispute was over a server I bought there for a client (his choice, not mine), and a cPanel license through them.  They installed (at the time) trial licenses on all their servers to save money.  After the trial expired, they didn't renew (actually purchase) the license, even though I paid for it in full as part of my order.  After over a week of submitting tickets, the license was still never activated, so we dropped them.  This was of course after waiting several weeks just for the server to be provisioned.  Some people waited months or never got their servers!  Unfortunately, they don't live near Pennsylvania (or the US), so legal action wasn't an option.

We asked for a refund of all our money, and they cited their "No Refund" policy.  The No Refund policy is great, except when services aren't delivered/rendered.  We ordered a product and got something that was unusable to us.  They refused to refund the money.

Magically after a contact from the Attorney General, and showing them copies of subpoenas and court documents that were being prepared, they refunded our money in full.  It would have cost me more to fly to Pennsylvania and sue them for the server, but boy would I have loved to seen those fools dragged into court.  I actually urged the AG to open a class action suit against them.  Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## qps (Sep 26, 2013)

WSWD said:


> Magically after a contact from the Attorney General, and showing them copies of subpoenas and court documents that were being prepared, they refunded our money in full.  It would have cost me more to fly to Pennsylvania and sue them for the server, but boy would I have loved to seen those fools dragged into court.  I actually urged the AG to open a class action suit against them.  Hasn't happened yet.


Who prepared the subponeas and court documents?  The attorney general's office?


----------



## WSWD (Sep 26, 2013)

qps said:


> Who prepared the subponeas and court documents?  The attorney general's office?


I did.  I was going to be taking them to small claims court personally.  Had every step complete (including the filing with the civil courts) except for actually serving VD with the paperwork.  I decided to give them the one last chance before I did.

I just contacted the AG so they knew what was going on, so they could investigate their "No Refund" Policy, etc.  I had no idea they had that many complaints against them at the time.  Then I started seeing them all pile up on WHT and other forums.


----------



## qps (Sep 26, 2013)

WSWD said:


> I did.  I was going to be taking them to small claims court personally.  Had every step complete (including the filing with the civil courts) except for actually serving VD with the paperwork.  I decided to give them the one last chance before I did.


Ok, that makes more sense.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Sep 26, 2013)

VolumeDrive is a great choice *to an extent*. I would not use them for anything mission-critical until they clean up their reputation and prove themselves to be a worthy competitor among other companies that have been around as long as they have and are well trusted.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 26, 2013)

rds100 said:


> So do you have some use for the server, or did you buy it just for the idea?


Haha well I'm going to install proxmox on it and start dividing it up for personal use.  I asked for a KVM but they told me all of it was in use so I had to wait (I was going to reinstall the OS because they screwed it up kinda).

Still waiting for the KVM...



MannDude said:


> I go grocery shopping without making a shopping list. All in the noggin'. Living dangerously.
> 
> To be honest, I thought you were going to admit to something you did in Thailand. "Hey guys, my hooker turned out to be a dude so I buried her/him in the jungle." or something. I'm a little disappointed now.


Come to think of it...  There was this one time where....  

Kidding.  No hookers or ladyboys.  

Although there is this...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaMOC35DXYg



buffalooed said:


> You freaking low ender Pie.
> 
> You just can't shake that habit.


Buying a low end dedicated servers and VPSes just gives me this rush.  I just can't kick it.  



GVH-Jon said:


> VolumeDrive is a great choice *to an extent*. I would not use them for anything mission-critical until they clean up their reputation and prove themselves to be a worthy competitor among other companies that have been around as long as they have and are well trusted.


Haha I think just a machine I can max out and "abuse" is the proper term (with non-critical information).


----------



## jcaleb (Sep 27, 2013)

Use it for hostbluff services


----------



## nunim (Sep 27, 2013)

Where exactly is their new facility?  I remember in the thread on WHT Burstnet said it was in a less then reputable part of that and that there is an AIDS clinic in the same building. 



> The VolumeDrive facility is independently operated, occupied, and staffed by us directly 24 x 7


Am I the only one who doesn't believe that?


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Sep 27, 2013)

LOL! VolumeDrive had the balls to post an offer on LET and ever since it's been getting DDOSed.  Their prices and bandwidth don't look to bad though in their new DC.  Can't really beat 6ms to NYC starting at $19.95/month. 

time to get the popcorn.  opcorn:

Cheers!


----------



## rds100 (Sep 27, 2013)

LET is getting DDoSed every day, don't think it has anything to do with Volumedrive.


----------



## jarland (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm joining you on this one. I don't care if it's bad. If I put anything on it it'll be backing up daily to Rackspace cloud anyway. I refuse to pick a side in the previous matter because burstnet were the ones to take the PR position in it and I don't trust a word that comes out of their mouths. They were always dicks to me, the VD guys were always friendly and polite.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 27, 2013)

I still recommend Commercial Media to people so who am I to judge?  :lol:


----------

